# 7 Springs



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

PeterG said:


> I was looking at heading up there at the begining of March. Never been there before. Is it nice?


It is nice and fun, both during the day and after the riding. Consider, also, snowshoe in WV. It might be a little closer for you.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Yea we definately want to go somewhere that will have things to do after riding.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

PeterG said:


> Yea we definately want to go somewhere that will have things to do after riding.


Good times can be had at 7 Springs. Again, look into Snowshoe, too. Looks like they have a decent Apres village. They have the same amount of acreage, but twice the top-to-bottom vert. Looks like their snow base is comperable to 7Springs. Can't say I've ever been to snowshoe, but I have heard good things.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Alright. Thanks.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

If money is an issue stay way from Snowshoe. They charge big bank up there @ Snowshoe.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

muexm said:


> If money is an issue stay way from Snowshoe. They charge big bank up there @ Snowshoe.


...unlike anyother major resort? 

There's plenty to do at Seven Springs besdies snowboard. It's not really close to anything- as in, you have to drive 20+ miles to get anywhere. But they have all kinds of shit I've never seen the need to use: bowling alley, arcade, pool, sauna, several bars and restaurants, a number of ski shops, etc., etc. There's also snowmobiling if you want to pay $80/half hour.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

We were kind of just looking for somewhere nice to go towards the end of the season. The only thing about snowshoe is we having peope from Cleveland coming too so we are trying not to make them drive too far.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

PeterG said:


> We were kind of just looking for somewhere nice to go towards the end of the season. The only thing about snowshoe is we having peope from Cleveland coming too so we are trying not to make them drive too far.


Well then, you never said that! Springs is a good time, for sure. Early Morning riding to get fresh tracks, afternoon at the Goggle, evening and night silly riding (the Goggle will do that to you), and dancing/socializing while still in your gear till 2am, only to do it again the next day........ohh how I miss my days at 7Springs! 

BTW, the biggest snowfall I've ever experienced was at 7Springs in 2003, I believe. We got 45 inches of snow between Friday and Monday. It was absolutely silly, silly, silly!


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I cant wait for March to get here.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Springs regular here...

One important difference between Snowshoe and Springs is night skiing - snowshoes does not have lights. They have a smaller resort that you can shuttle to after the slopes close but it's not worth it. Most of springs is open the whole day.

BIG PIECE OF ADVICE - start out on the far side of the North Face (Gunner, Yodler, Giant Steps, etc). These are awesome slopes and are all accessed by a 6pack speed chair. They also have some awesome tree riding - turtle glades - if there is enough snow. This side closes around 4:30 because they have no lights there. Once it shuts down, head over to the front face. Some great slopes over there too but much shorter than North Face.

They have a nice park set up right in front of the Foggy Google (bar). You can watch guys hike up and hit rails and boxes while sipping a cold beverage. Tons of other stuff to do there too - bowling, drinking, swimming, indoor mini golf, drinking, tubing, drinking, arcade and even a couple cool bars to drink at. 

They have several parks and large (big mountain) features like groomers and a superpipe with 18' side walls. They also have a small pipe. I think there are 6 different parks there.

Springs also sits just off the PA Turnpike so it should be super easy for your Ohio friends. 

If you stop at any Giant Eagle, you can get $10 off any lift ticket.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Stop by Costco for discounted Snowshoe passes.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I went to 7Springs Saturday, 30" of fresh. We were too late for the first chair but it hardly mattered, there were fresh tracks all morning long. The glades on the back side were epic  The best tree runs I have ever had on the East Coast.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

you cant really go wrong with either place. I think snowshoe and silver creek are much larger than 7 springs. If i had my choice, snowshoe. There is night skiing at the silver creek area.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone know how to get discounted passes for Springs? I would like to go up on Monday - President's day - but it's $60 for the day pass! 

I usually go nights and it's usually $29. That's a big hike!


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for letting me know about the giant eagle thing. i never knew that. i've only been to 7 springs once...but still.

where do you go to get it?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

jpb3 said:


> I went to 7Springs Saturday, 30" of fresh. We were too late for the first chair but it hardly mattered, there were fresh tracks all morning long. The glades on the back side were epic  The best tree runs I have ever had on the East Coast.



Yeah, I think the Springs base is better than most of the Resorts in New England, at least the southern/central region.


----------

